# Transférer une application d'un iPad à un iPhone



## Berserker (20 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai une application sur mon iPad, elle n'est pas compatible avec la nouvelle mise à jours que je n'ai pas encore fait du coup. 

J'ai un ancien iPhone sur lequel je ne ferais pas la mise à jours, et donc sur lequel je pourrais continuer à utiliser cette application, malheureusement elle n'est plus sur le store. 

Je souhaiterais donc transférer cette application de mon iPad vers mon iPhone. 

A une époque, j'avais dans le menu réglage d'iTunes un menu Apps, mais je ne le trouve plus, avez vous une idée de comment faire, ou peut-être un lien, parce que j'ai cherché mais je n'ai peut-être pas utilisé les bons mots ?

C'est bien une application iPhone à l'origine, donc elle est compatible, je l'avais mise sur l'iPad pour le côté pratique de l'écran un peu plus grand de l'iPad Mini par rapport à mon iPhone 4  !

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## Macounette (24 Décembre 2017)

Depuis la version 12 (?) iTunes ne gère plus les applications. Donc il est à priori impossible de transférer directement une app de l'iPad à l'iPhone. Cependant, il se peut que l'application (pour mac OS) Apple Configurator puisse t'aider.


----------



## pouppinou (24 Décembre 2017)

Les logiciels comme Anytrans te permettent de contourner la politique d'Apple. Tu pourras sans problème faire passer ton application d'une iDevice à une autre.


----------



## bubumac (8 Mars 2020)

Pour info, la dernière version d'iTunes à gérer les applications est la 12.6.5 et peut se télécharger sur cette page Apple.
Par gérer, il faut comprendre déplacer les applis d'un écran à l'autre du téléphone : en effet, il n’est plus possible de faire un backup des applications depuis iOS 9.


----------



## nicomarcos (8 Mars 2020)

Tu as aussi https://imazing.com très complète et très simple d'utilisation;


----------

